# Couple of shark pics from my dives last week



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Just pulled a couple of intresting pics out of some video I shot last week....one near the surface , near Trysler, and the others on the bottom at the Pete Tide II.:thumbsup:
....always cool to get some good shark footage.....just can't seem to get them to stick around long. ....I think they are camera shy!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool pics.

Nice Sandbar Shark


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

good pictures.... well thats why I didnt see the that shark......you can see me heading down to the red grouper waiting for me on the bottom...completely oblivious to whats going on behind me...


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Great Photos


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cool pics. Looks like your using Clint for bait.


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

i'm sure you getting sick of hearing this.....but...great job .


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Fred, I think your right.....Scott was helping adjust my gear.... I bet he was stuffing fish gut in my b/c before the dive..... he will do anything to draw sharks in...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

awesome pics!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. The only time I get to see sharks is when they are attached to my hooks. They don't mess with y'all divers?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

sometimes, depends on the type of shark... I did have a pair that would leave me be on my first dive last week... followed me around the whole dive... I had some fish they wanted... most of the time they swim through and go away...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice pics!
I can't wait to see one, just hope it doesn't suprise me.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Geat pics Scott. Come spearfishing with me and you will get all of the shark footage you can stand. :yes:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

What kind of camera is that? Those are some good, clean pictures.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> What kind of camera is that? Those are some good, clean pictures.


 It's a Canon HV30 video camera in an Ikelite housing....but then there are a few thousand dollars worth of custom built parts I personally put on the camera to make it get higher quality footage. 
.....We ALSO had some NICE water tuesday.!!!! 70' of vis on the YDT-14 ...and a baitball so big it completly blocked out the wreck!
The "photos" are really just HDV video frames picked out of the raw footage and run through Photoshop to correct the color shift caused by the depth of the water and the algae in the water column.

Bryan....I'd love to get some good spearfishing shark footage.....You would be supprised how fast even aggressive sharks run when I head their way with 8000 lumens of light blazing away!:blink:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> Bryan....I'd love to get some good spearfishing shark footage.....You would be supprised how fast even aggressive sharks run when I head their way with 8000 lumens of light blazing away!:blink:


Good point. I hadn't thought about the lights. I remember being blinded by them myself. :yes:


----------

